# recent build approaching completion



## ferret71 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Jande (Oct 7, 2012)

That looks great. Looks like a lot of time and effort spent so far. What's going in when it's finished?


----------



## Variety (Oct 7, 2012)

How do you make that effect o.o


----------



## Skitzmixer (Oct 7, 2012)

Variety said:


> How do you make that effect o.o



looks like it could be a bit of expanding foam and grout


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 7, 2012)

i never understand how someone is supposed to clean built in enclosures 

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## damian83 (Oct 7, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> i never understand how someone is supposed to clean built in enclosures
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


Especially something so complex like that.


----------



## someday (Oct 7, 2012)

looks sweet whats going in it


----------



## ferret71 (Oct 7, 2012)

My coastal python, bomber...his new enclosure

- - - Updated - - -

Yes, expanding foam and acrylic render


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 7, 2012)

how will you clean it? 

Cathy


----------



## smileysnake (Oct 12, 2012)

*love it*



ferret71 said:


> View attachment 267153
> View attachment 267155
> View attachment 267152



mate that looks bloody awesome great job well done.i am just curious does your snake have two hides i can only see one...GREAT JOB......


----------



## ferret71 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey Cathy, Everything has been sealed with resin so although it does take a while, it's quiet easy to maintain.....

- - - Updated - - -

Hey smileysnake, In the pic there is only one hide that goes down underneath, but have since put another hide in the corner to give him options...glad you like it....


----------



## Irbz_27 (Oct 27, 2012)

I get the cleaning of walls and shelves etc... But what happens when it does it's thing under the hide mate? Looks like its pretty fixed there... Well done though, looks great


----------

